# Zelle als Link



## Dac-XP (22. März 2004)

Ich weiß, die Frage klingt eigentlich simpel! Aber wie kann ich eine komplette Zelle einer Tabell als Hyperlink zu einem anderem Dokument benutzen? Ich habs schon mit verschiedenen Methoden probiert! Ist aber jedesmal fehlgeschlagen!

Gruß Hacker!


----------



## rootssw (22. März 2004)

Hallo!

Du meinst auch wirklich "Zelle" und nicht "Zeile"?
Denn das (Zelle) sollte so funktionieren:


```
<table>
<tr>
<td width="100" height="50">
<a href="link.htm">
<div style="width:100%;height:100%;">&nbsp;</div>
</a>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
```

Vielleicht kann man das <div>-Element auch weg lassen und die widht und height Angaben direkt in das <a>-Tag schreiben.
Nicht getestet!


----------



## Dac-XP (22. März 2004)

Danke für deinen Beitrag! Ich meine auch ganz sicher "Zelle"!
Aber ich suche nach Möglichkeit nach einer Lösung ohne DIV-Ebene! Die sind(wie ich finde) sehr lästig!

Gruß Hacker!


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. März 2004)

```
<td>
<a href="link.htm"style="display:block;margin:0px;">
Klick
</a>
</td>
```


----------



## Dac-XP (22. März 2004)

@fatalus: Der nimmt aber immer nur jeweils die erste Zelle einer Tabelle! Danache behandelt der die wieder ganz normal!

Gruß Hacker!


----------



## rootssw (22. März 2004)

@Hacker:

Was soll denn jetzt der Post?
Genau das meinte ich doch mit "Zelle ode Zeile"!
Was soll den sonst als Link angezeigt werden, als die jeweils notierte Zelle?


----------



## Dac-XP (22. März 2004)

Ich hab mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt! Ich versuche den gleichen Befehl bei einer anderen (darunterliegenden) Zelle auch anzuwenden! Dort wird dann wieder nur der Text als Hyperlink und nicht die ganze Zelle genommen! 

Um es nochmal näher zu erläutern:
Ich versuch ein Menü hinzubekommen! Und zwar nicht so ein 08/15 Menü aus nur Schrift, sondern mit Hover-Effekt und allem drum und dran! Und da will ich nun mal dass die ganze Zelle auf eine Datei verweist!

Ich hoffe, es ist jetzt klar, was genau ich meine!

Gruß Hacker!


----------



## rootssw (22. März 2004)

Nicht ausprobiert, aber vielleicht klappt es ja so:


```
<td>
<a href="link.htm"style="display:block;margin:0px;width:100%;height:100%;">
Klick
</a>
</td>
```


----------



## Dac-XP (22. März 2004)

Jepp!

Das wars! Hat einwandfrei funktioniert! Danke @all!

Gruß Hacker!


----------



## rootssw (22. März 2004)

Ich hab' jetzt mal was ausprobiert.
Zumindest im IE klappts.


```
<html>
<body>
<table>
<tr>
<a href="link.htm">
<td>
& nbsp;
</td>
</a>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------

